# My thoughts on the RS3M 2021



## Garf (Jan 11, 2022)

So today, I received some cubes and lubes (and parts and blindfolds) from TheCubicle.
In that package, there was the Meilong 3m, RS3M 2021, 6 lubes, two parts for cubes that have broke, and a pink blindfold.
But enough talk, here are my thoughts on the RS3M.
Out the box, the very first turns, it felt slow. Then I started turning further and the cube sped up a lot. It felt really unstable, hard to use.
Then I cleaned it, lubed the core with weight 5 lubed the pieces with Weight 5, Angstrom Dignitas, Mystic and DNM-37 and the cube felt amazing. Also set the tensions to 2 and it is zooming.
My, final thoughts on the cube is that it is very good, and at a speed that I can tolerate. It can corner cut past 45 degrees for normal, and line-to-line with reverse.
I would highly recommend this cube to anyone.


----------



## Fire Cubing (Jan 11, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> So today, I received some cubes and lubes (and parts and blindfolds) from TheCubicle.
> In that package, there was the Meilong 3m, RS3M 2021, 6 lubes, two parts for cubes that have broke, and a pink blindfold.
> But enough talk, here are my thoughts on the RS3M.
> Out the box, the very first turns, it felt slow. Then I started turning further and the cube sped up a lot. It felt really unstable, hard to use.
> ...


Tbh it felt 1.5x faster than the 2020 version, but stil great


----------

